

Love to Learn - bussetta
http://jacquesmattheij.com/Love-To-Learn

======
henrik_w
The learning never stops - and that's a good thing (it would be boring if you
were done at some point).

In my case, I finished an M.Sc. in computer science, and really loved all the
subjects we were exposed to. When I graduated, I had decided to go back and do
a Ph.D. to be able to continue learning about cool stuff.

But I worked in industry several years before going back, and loved that too.
I quit the Ph.D. program after one year, mostly because I liked working in
industry better. And by that time (yes, it took me that long), I had realized
that learning doesn't have to take place at school/university. You can keep
learning your whole career, which is one of the things I love about being a
programmer - it never gets boring.

------
showsover
One thing that certainly helps is online courses like Coursera, Udacity and
others.

In my case this works wonderfully because I work so much better when there're
multiple deadlines for the assignments, instead of a vague end.

------
michaelochurch
I think this is one of the most important things in life-- to keep your
curiosity intact. It isn't easy. There are a million organizational forces
that will try to discourage you from having it, in their efforts to push
everyone into mediocrity, but I _think_ that if you keep your head up a bit
and don't lose that spark of creativity, there _are_ rewards at the end of the
slog... somewhere, after ups and downs that most people can't tolerate.

I enjoy learning at work, especially if working on something no one told me to
do. You really gain an appreciation for the value of education when you steal
it from a boss.

------
incawater
I think, We are learner born to death.

------
teeboy
You are a domain squatter. It's a shame people like you lurk on HN.

~~~
jacquesm
And you are totally clueless. And I'm not exactly lurking here.

Let me give you a hand so that in the spirit of the linked article you may
educate yourself on the subject:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cybersquatting>

~~~
teeboy
I don't think people in HN like to encourage domain squatters.

<http://jacquesmattheij.com/auction-of-domains-for-sale/>

~~~
arethuza
An important part of that definition appears to be:

" _using a domain name with bad faith intent to profit from the goodwill of a
trademark belonging to someone else_ "

Looking at the list of domains on that site I can't see any that meet that
criteria. If someone wants to speculatively registers domains that don't
conflict with existing trademarks or company names I don't see what the
problem is.

~~~
gbog
Just yesterday I wrongly typed musicbrainz.com, looking for the powerful open
source music tagger. It appears to be in the list. I don't mind grabbing a few
bucks from a big Corp when they forgot to get their domains, but I find it a
bit vulturish to squat names of open source projects.

It might be the case that Jacques did register this name without knowing, but
it seems not very likely.

~~~
jacquesm
There was a rumour that musicbrains was going the route of CDDB (now
gracenote) and I registered the domain on the off chance they were going to
close the data.

A similar thing happened with freedb (hence freeddb), which ended up powering
daz.com for a couple of years but with better replacements out there the
project was shut down.

Funny how everybody is always so ready to see malice.

Check out reocities.com for one that did work out as planned (at least,
according to me, I'm not sure Yahoo would agree with me there).

~~~
gbog
Well, if you appreciate the current work of MusicBrainz team but foresee the
possibility of them going commercial, maybe you could, meanwhile, link or
redirect to their official <http://musicbrainz.org/> site. That could be a
fair solution for non lucrative project domains.

